# THE Rivalry - Bring it on.



## GaryFish

Well, the week we've all been looking forward to - Rivalry week. Rest of the season means nothing. No conference title on the line. No big bowl games, other than loser probably is stuck going to Albacracky, and I wouldn't wish that on anyone. And last year for this game to be somewhat relevant. It is the end of the tradition as we have known it, for surely it will change. So let's hear it. What say you CougarFan? What say you UteFan?

[attachment=0:1ok0g54i]Rivalry.jpg[/attachment:1ok0g54i]


----------



## legacy

I'll be rooting for the Y, but I think with the game being in SLC, the U has the edge. Another factor will be the Y's sophomore QB. I think Kyle will put pressure on Heaps all day long and he will fold. I think all in all Utah has a better team this year and they will have something to prove with this game. Had Utah not got blown out by both TCU & Notre Dame, It would have looked like it was going to be a blood bath. The dynamics have certainly changed, but I think Utah wins 34 - 17. GO COUGS!


----------



## Yonni

It really doesn't matter, the U is going to the Vegas bowl and BYU to New Mexico... :twisted: o-|| 

A great reason to break out the BBQ and do some serious grilling for family and friends to watch the game.


----------



## GaryFish

The way I'm seeing this one, is it took BYU overtime, at home, last year, to win it. And that was with 5 of their offensive players now in the NFL. Utah brings back about the same offense as they had last year. And the U defense did lose lots of players to the NFL as well. The spread right now is about 10+-, and much as I hate to say it, I think utah covers. I could break it down a whole bunch, and may later as the week goes along, but bottom line is I think utah is a better overall team this year and I think they win. But then again, strange things happen in the Rivalry game. Strange things.


----------



## jahan

I plan on pouring beer on several BYU fans mothers and children! o-||  :mrgreen: I have been impressed with BYU as of late, even though they have been playing the cupcakes teams they are handling them, even more so than the Utes did. I think Utah got a huge wake up call in the last three weeks, they go into this game tougher than ever mentally IMO. BYU has momentum, but it has been a month since they have played a quality opponent, this may hurt them. Bronco will be looking at ways to exploit Utah's weaknesses as will Witt. For the Utes a ten win regular season is on the line and for the Cougs bragging rights are on the line and a potential 2nd place in the conference which seemed nearly impossible a month ago. My hope is for a good game and a classy game, no cheap shots or other crap on the field. Oh yeah and my prediction the Utes win by 13.  I wish I could go to this game.


----------



## HighNDry

WHY? I ask again, WHY is BYU TV playing reruns on Thanksgiving day of the BYU, Utah games from 2006, 2007, 2009? Why are they leaving out the 2008 game?

This years game will mean a lot and could be used to rub noses for a long time. Utah willl go on to be the bottom feeder of the PAC and wish they would have stayed in the MWC where they can run up an 8-0 starting record each year and claim football supremacy. BYU will travel around the country making big dough off of the ESPN deal and wearing their 1984 national championship T-shirts that are still being produced by freshmen on homemade silkscreens in the dorms.

The two wannabees will realize that their best years are behind them. Utah State will rule the WAC in a few years and be the only winning program worth watching in Utah.

Utah wins with a smashmouth performance to send the message to BYU that when football comes 5th on the list, that's about where you will end up each year. Utah's seniors will not know what to do after the season because football is their only focus and many of them will be asking coach Witt if there is a way for them to hang around the program and maybe be assitant coaches. One or two of them will try to get on as hosts of a local sports radio show and be loud and obnoxious instead of logical.


----------



## GaryFish

The 2008 game never happened. ;-) ute-TV can show that one.


----------



## pkred

Goooooooooooooooooooooo UTAH!


----------



## Al Hansen

Still hated by Maxi=pad and proud of it. :O•-:


----------



## Catherder

Ought to be a good game. Here are the Questions that will be keys to the game.

1. Utah has been profoundly exploitable in the secondary for the past several weeks. However, their rush defense has continued to be servicable, even in the butt kicking losses and the SDSU yardage fest. BYU has been a strong power running team of late with modest improvements shown in the passing game, albeit against bad competition. I think Utah will slow down the Y's running game. Can the golden boy Heaps exploit the U's glaring weakness?

2. Utah will be amped up to avenge last years gut wrenching loss and maxie padds post game commentary. Will that result in inspired play or a succession of personal foul penalties? Lately, it has been the latter with the U. 

3. Will Jordan Wynn settle down and play well or will he melt down on the big stage? Last week was reassuring but the jury is still out as to whether he can have a good "big" game outside of the home cooking of Quallcom stadium.

Prediction: close game that will be settled late by Heaps throwing a couple picks and causing CS's girlfriend to start singing the Utes on to a 7-10 point win.

Go Utes!


----------



## Chaser

Utes by 17. This game is about revenge. Too bad Max Hall won't be around to pay for his words.


----------



## GaryFish

Funny thing to me is utefan is all offended by Max Hall because he says he hates utah. But utefan hates BYU and says it all the time. And utefan thought it was funny to put BYU logos and John Beck's face in the urinals, but gets all upset about being called out as classless. Hall took so much crap after the game the year before, consider last year as a pay back for the year before. Hall did not strike first in this little battle. Unless you consider him beating McCain on 4th and 18 as the first strike.


----------



## GaryFish

On the rivalry front, KSL did a GREAT interview with Lavell Edwards and Ron Mcbride. It is worth a few minutes of your time. These guys are both great examples of class, respect, and what the rivalry is about.
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=294&sid=13367898


----------



## HighNDry

Max Hall, Max Hall, Max Hall. Geez you guys bring him up just about as often as BYU brings up the 1984 National Title---time to get over it.


----------



## Catherder

HighNDry said:


> Max Hall, Max Hall, Max Hall. Geez you guys bring him up just about as often as BYU brings up the 1984 National Title---time to get over it.


We will stop talking about Maxxie pads when cougarfan stops talking about 1984 and how righteous you think you are. Which means never.

We did get over Austin Cholera's "magic happens" comments though, so who knows.


----------



## GaryFish

Its OK to harp on Max Hall. I'd be mad too if the guy I hated so much, beat me two out of three times.


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> Its OK to harp on Max Hall. I'd be mad too if the guy I hated so much, beat me two out of three times.


I hated because he was a douchebag, a very valid reason in my book. :lol: I was rooting for him in the NFL, but that seemed to be short lived.


----------



## GaryFish

To me, Hall was a lot like Weddle. If he's not on your team, you hate him. But the guy was seriously good.


----------



## jahan

GaryFish said:


> To me, Hall was a lot like Weddle. If he's not on your team, you hate him. But the guy was seriously good.


True, also Collie was in the category, I loved to hate him when he played for BYU but he is one of my favorite players in the NFL. Funny how that works. :lol:


----------



## Catherder

GaryFish said:


> To me, Hall was a lot like Weddle. If he's not on your team, you hate him. But the guy was seriously good.





jahan said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me, Hall was a lot like Weddle. If he's not on your team, you hate him. But the guy was seriously good.
> 
> 
> 
> True, also Collie was in the category, I loved to hate him when he played for BYU but he is one of my favorite players in the NFL. Funny how that works. :lol:
Click to expand...

+1

Aside to cougarfan, I didn't know Weddle irritated you guys. He always seemed rather quiet to me. I thought Morgan Scalley was the one that was "Collie" like and bugged the average zoob fan?


----------



## HighNDry

I don't remember not liking any of the Ute players over the years. But then I'm not the typical zoobie. I cheer for the U when they play other teams. I like nothing better than 10-1 teams playing each other at the end of the year with "real" meaning behind the wins and losses. Not this fictional "Holy War" that the media tries to build up every year. There's nothing holy about beer induced fans shooting pistols in the ground after a loss, or claiming that you won because you live a "higher standard" than the opposing team.


----------



## Huge29

I too cheer for the Utes in every other game they play, I get no joy out of other's peoples failures contrary to most ute fans.
Here is my breakdown:
1-BYU's run D is one of the very top in the country since Jaime was canned.
2-BYU's offense has been clicking, however the competition has been so poor that it is difficult to know how it will apply to Saturday.








3-U's pass D has proven to be very vulnerable in the last 3 games.
4-As usual, the U will rack up no less than 4 personal fouls/unsportsmanlike conduct penalties. They will be motivated by some guys so hurtful words from last year that they just still can't get over. They seem especially prone to poor discipline at home and it has cost them several games over the years. Most memorable being Kaneshiro's boink, what? no mention of 100+ yards in penalties to place them in that situation?








5-U allowed TCU to score 47, 34 to SDSU while the Y held the same two teams to 31 and 21 respectively. A few other scores would show the opposite of the U keeping scores a little lower. I think that this indicates that with the Y's young offense and the U's young defense that we will see higher scores than in years past.








6-I see the U coming on strong at the end just as they did in several of the last meetings and last weekend, but the Y will pull it off at 31-26. And then:


----------



## Catherder

Huge29 said:


> And then:
> Image


Is that pic taken right before the beer ninja rings him up?


----------



## GaryFish

[attachment=0:2ek4mqmp]Choking.jpg[/attachment:2ek4mqmp]


----------



## jahan

So it begins! :mrgreen:

[attachment=2:z15fbpgl]58931_157640310916512_100000116331972_534497_1386080_n.jpg[/attachment:z15fbpgl]

[attachment=1:z15fbpgl]1259100814_questfor3rd.jpg[/attachment:z15fbpgl]

[attachment=0:z15fbpgl]1259947419_beerponcho.jpg[/attachment:z15fbpgl]


----------



## Catherder

As an act of public service to the cougarfans on the board who are going to attend the game Saturday, I am posting this link, describing a character in attendance at the game that you may want to avoid.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Beer-Ninja/227048184907


----------



## legacy

Catherder said:


> As an act of public service to the cougarfans on the board who are going to attend the game Saturday, I am posting this link, describing a character in attendance at the game that you may want to avoid.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Beer-Ninja/227048184907


Geez, how do you tell him apart from the other thousands of Ute fans that will be in attendance? LMAO!


----------



## jahan

legacy said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an act of public service to the cougarfans on the board who are going to attend the game Saturday, I am posting this link, describing a character in attendance at the game that you may want to avoid.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Beer-Ninja/227048184907
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, how do you tell him apart from the other thousands of Ute fans that will be in attendance? LMAO!
Click to expand...

Once you know, it will be too late, your will be covered in beer. Of course if you buy the Beer Poncho you will be safe. :lol: During the Colorado State game this year a couple guys in the stands had rain ponchos that said, Max Hall Beer Protection Poncho, it was classic. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77

legacy said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> 
> As an act of public service to the cougarfans on the board who are going to attend the game Saturday, I am posting this link, describing a character in attendance at the game that you may want to avoid.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Beer-Ninja/227048184907
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, how do you tell him apart from the other thousands of Ute fans that will be in attendance? LMAO!
Click to expand...

Thats why he's a ninja... DUH!!! You'll never see him coming.... and he'll get your wife all wet :shock: before he leaves. Oh.... what line? I was going so fast I never saw it race by.... :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77

Not really funny.... but I'm sure after both of these hits, the Ute fans inner devil got a little chuckle. I'm not even a "true" Ute fan and I know I grinned about it. Hold back on the "thats not funny" or "thats classless".... I know that already... thats why I'm posting it now. Point being that Max Hall and Collie both "got theirs" so Ute fan can quit harping on stupid statements from college days. :lol:











Loved this quote: 3535thtguy 6 days ago - YOU GOT KNOCKED THE F***? OUT!

Disclaimer... if he'd really been hurt (ended his career or something) I probably wouldn't have posted this... but he's apparently going to be ok so he's still fair game.


----------



## Riverrat77

jahan said:


> Once you know, it will be too late, your will be covered in beer. Of course if you buy the Beer Poncho you will be safe. :lol: During the Colorado State game this year a couple guys in the stands had rain ponchos that said, Max Hall Beer Protection Poncho, it was classic. 8)


Dammit... he's like this Utah State oompa loompa... is here and gone stealing your thunder before you get a chance to post. Glad to see we're on the same page Jahan. :lol:


----------



## Huge29

Catherder said:


> As an act of public service to the cougarfans on the board who are going to attend the game Saturday, I am posting this link, describing a character in attendance at the game that you may want to avoid.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Beer-Ninja/227048184907


Thanks, I just made a few posts on there.

I pictured beer goggles looking differently from those shown in the ad.


----------



## Riverrat77

Had a spare moment.... well, created a spare moment I guess and wrote up some demotivationals to stir the pot.


----------



## GaryFish

[attachment=0:2dqtc3lv]Bohica.jpg[/attachment:2dqtc3lv]


----------



## jahan

[attachment=2:2scbca8g]1227068366_drunkbyu.jpg[/attachment:2scbca8g]

[attachment=1:2scbca8g]1282058289_600x600_harvey_red_3.jpg[/attachment:2scbca8g]

[attachment=0:2scbca8g]byu_pharisee.jpg[/attachment:2scbca8g]


----------



## mm73

The second one is over the line, IMO.


----------



## Riverrat77

Is Jahan's first one a current photo of Jim McMahon? I thought the stomach baring jersey and the bottle of what appears to be Jim Beam gave it away.

Second one is just totally symbolic of this rivalry... its as filthy, degrading and just basically no holds barred as anything else around. I love it....


----------



## GaryFish

Yea, the Harvey is over the line, but not undeserving.

I did find this one of Harvey. Maybe utefan remembers it. I'm sure that ute all conference defensive back Robert Johnson remembers it. Heck, he's probably still sore from getting run over.
[attachment=0:q33ozfim]Harvey.jpg[/attachment:q33ozfim]


----------



## Riverrat77

LOL Gary... I saw that in my search for pictures to throw a caption on but couldn't quite spin it to be anti BYU. Looks like you found a good use for it.


----------



## GaryFish

Unless you are a service academy, don't wear camo. Ever. It just looks stupid.
[attachment=3:3ftzxqxz]Humiliation.jpg[/attachment:3ftzxqxz]

And if you do it to honor the amazing people in our armed services that fight for our country every single day, without taking even a minute off, then you better put forth your best effort.
[attachment=1:3ftzxqxz]Quitters.jpg[/attachment:3ftzxqxz]

And you want to play with the big boys? Then you better be able to score more than 3 points against a big boy in one of their worst seasons in history. Three points? Really? That's only three more than I scored against Notre Dame, and I never played college ball. Three points? Really?
[attachment=2:3ftzxqxz]Respect.jpg[/attachment:3ftzxqxz]

But really, when you look at your record in big games over the past two years, it isn't hard to figure why you are 0-4.
[attachment=0:3ftzxqxz]Wynning.jpg[/attachment:3ftzxqxz]


----------



## Riverrat77

LMAO!!! Gary, the commentary is priceless. :lol:

This part killed me....

And you want to play with the big boys? Then you better be able to score more than 3 points against a big boy in one of their worst seasons in history. Three points? Really? *That's only three more than I scored against Notre Dame, and I never played college ball.* Three points? Really?


----------



## GaryFish

Glad I could give you a laugh.


----------



## jahan

mm73 said:


> The second one is over the line, IMO.


The truth hurts a bit? Nothing wrong with the second one. Gary as usual nice display, they hurt because they are so true, kinda bringing this whole thing full circle. :lol: So tree you got the keg yet for the BYU tail gate party? :mrgreen: :O•-:


----------



## mm73

jahan said:


> The truth hurts a bit? Nothing wrong with the second one.


No, it doesn't hurt. Everyone makes mistakes, but that is a very personal and private matter that has no business being put on a t-shirt to make fun of a sports rival. It doesn't surprise me, though, that some Ute fan would do just that. Anything goes when you have no standards to begin with.


----------



## jahan

mm73 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The truth hurts a bit? Nothing wrong with the second one.
> 
> 
> 
> No, it doesn't hurt. Everyone makes mistakes, but that is a very personal and private matter that has no business being put on a t-shirt to make fun of a sports rival. It doesn't surprise me, though, that some Ute fan would do just that. Anything goes when you have no standards to begin with.
Click to expand...

It would be fantastic to be so self righteous some day so I can think my **** don't stink. Oh well until then I will just be a mere mortal human being that makes mistakes. :O•-: :mrgreen:


----------



## mm73

You sure like to toss that label around, don't you? How original. :roll:


----------



## jahan

How original you like to talk down at Ute fans and act as if we all all beer drinking assholes. I am only an *******. LOL It is all in fun, maybe you don't think so, but I enjoy the banter.


----------



## mm73

I enjoy it as well, as long as it is not mean-spirited or personal. BTW - I am not criticizing you for merely posting a pic of the t-shirt. I just think that making fun of a player for getting his girlfriend pregnant (whom he is now married to) is below the belt. About the only way I would have any respect for any person wearing such a shirt is if he had the stones to wear it in front of Harvey himself.


----------



## jahan

mm73 said:


> I enjoy it as well, as long as it is not mean-spirited or personal. BTW - I am not criticizing you for merely posting a pic of the t-shirt. I just think that making fun of a player for getting his girlfriend pregnant (whom he is now married to) is below the belt. About the only way I would have any respect for any person wearing such a shirt is if he had the stones to wear it in front of Harvey himself.


I wouldn't buy this shirt and I definitely wouldn't have the stones to wear it in front of him. :mrgreen: I was actually a big fan of Unga, I wish him the best, I just thought the picture was funny.


----------



## Riverrat77

jahan said:


> I wouldn't buy this shirt and I definitely wouldn't have the stones to wear it in front of him. :mrgreen: I was actually a big fan of Unga, I wish him the best, I just thought the picture was funny.


There will be people wearing that shirt.... and I will laugh. If its a rivalry, all rules are tossed out the window and considering the other teams fans or supporters to be jerks, classless and without morals is just something that comes with the territory. To get sensitive about low blows in a rivalry discussion is just bringing out the weak sauce.... there's no room for that mamby pamby cryin to mama bs. The picture IS funny Jahan.... unless you're a BYU supporter who realizes you just kicked out what might have been your only chance of really winning this game. :roll: Its like all the baseless claims that Utah chicks are ****s and beer drinkin whores, dating momma's boy who still lives in the basement (not that I see anything wrong with the female part of that). It should be offensive to any Utah fan except for the fact that we put on our big boy pants for rivalry week and we dish as well as we take it. Its just expected.... so don't show up expecting mature, non offensive barbs to be gently tossed hither and yon.... thats not how a rivalry works princess.  :twisted:


----------



## coyoteslayer

It would be awesome if they drove a few firetrucks full of beer in the stadium and hosed down the BYU fans this year.

MM73 grow a set. I'm sure even Harvey would laugh at that shirt. He's not a sensitive kid.


----------



## Riverrat77

coyoteslayer said:


> It would be awesome if they drove a few firetrucks full of beer in the stadium and hosed down the BYU fans this year.
> 
> MM73 grow a set. I'm sure even Harvey would laugh at that shirt. He's not a sensitive kid.


If this happens, I'm going to be there with "rain catcher" gear.... free beer would definitely help fill the seats.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Riverrat, you would have enough beer to last you a few weeks


----------



## Riverrat77

coyoteslayer said:


> Riverrat, you would have enough beer to last you a few weeks


I'd have plenty to pour next year on unsuspecting Y fans. Heck, between now and then I'd probably manage to convert some "sleepers" that I could hide on the BYU side of the stadium. :lol:


----------

